# Case fan



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

My Dell 8250 had only the 92mm cpu fan as far as cooling goes. It's rear mounted with the shroud that directs the air onto the heat sink. That wipes out the back for a case fan and the way the front is designed it's physically impossible to mount a fan there. 

I was actually able to locate a spot down low opposite the motherboard and mount a 92mm fan on a speed control. I actually mounted it blowing in inadvertently. Before I reversed it I thought I'd check with you guys to get your opinion on direction with this set-up. I should mention that the cpu fan runs 24/7 because the fan pins on the MB are broken. I have an Antec Tri-cool set on high that's whisper-quiet.

I just replaced the P4 2.8 with the 3.06HT so I figured it's important. I did not buy the Dell specific heat sink upgrade for the 3.06. Don't know if that's tragic as my uses are pretty basic. Does the Bios provide CPU temps? I didn't see anything like that. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TWSARCH (Mar 7, 2008)

It sounds like the old dell I had. I think you want the low fan blowing in and the high fan blowing out, hot air rises. That’s the way most cases are designed (except dell, gateway etc.). Due to the shroud I think you may want to pop a hole in the top cover and add an out blowing fan there. I wouldn’t remove the shroud as the cpu heat sink is probably relying on it. Can you change the cpu heat sink to a conventional type so you can use the high rear fan as a regular case fan?

BTW, I think the fan on a dell draws air over the heat sink, not blows through it


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Dell just does FUBARed designed in all directions. FYI, Dell's 478 board will fit aftermarket coolers, but the 775 boards wont, you're stuck with the POS passive heatsink. Sorry.


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

magnethead said:


> Dell just does FUBARed designed in all directions. FYI, Dell's 478 board will fit aftermarket coolers, but the 775 boards wont, you're stuck with the POS passive heatsink. Sorry.


I know exactly what you're talking about. My son's eMachines socket 775 P4 3.2mhz had the intel OEM heatsink/fan. It was obnoxious so I put the Artic cooler in and you can barely hear it on high. Those CPU's run hot too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tylerjohn (Nov 11, 2008)

TWSARCH said:


> It sounds like the old dell I had. I think you want the low fan blowing in and the high fan blowing out, hot air rises. That’s the way most cases are designed (except dell, gateway etc.). Due to the shroud I think you may want to pop a hole in the top cover and add an out blowing fan there. I wouldn’t remove the shroud as the cpu heat sink is probably relying on it. Can you change the cpu heat sink to a conventional type so you can use the high rear fan as a regular case fan?
> 
> BTW, I think the fan on a dell draws air over the heat sink, not blows through it[/QUOTE)
> 
> ...


----------

